# John Bradford on law and gospel



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 30, 2021)

... The law is a doctrine which commandeth & forbiddeth, requiring doing and avoiding. Under it therefore are contained all precepts, threatnings, promises upon conditions of our doing & avoiding &c. The Gospel is a doctrine which always offereth and giveth, requiring on our behalf, not as of worthiness or as a cause but as a certificate unto us, & therefore under it is contained all the free and sweet promises of God: as I am the lord thy God &c.

In those that be of years of discretion, it requireth faith, not as a cause, but as an instrument whereby we our selves may be certain of our good husband Christ, and of his glory: and therefore when the conscience feeleth it self disquieted for fear of God’s judgment against sin, she may in no wise look upon the doctrine pertaining to the old man, but to the doctrine only that pertaineth to the new man, in it not looking for that which it requireth, that is Faith, because we never believe as we should: but only on it which it offereth, which it giveth that is, on God’s grace & eternal mercy and peace in Christ. So shall she be in quiet, when she looketh for it altogether out of herself in God’s mercy in Christ Jesus: in whose lap if she lay her head with saint John, then is she happy and shall find quietness in deed. ...

For more, see John Bradford on law and gospel.


----------



## Stillwaters (Jul 1, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> ... The law is a doctrine which commandeth & forbiddeth, requiring doing and avoiding. Under it therefore are contained all precepts, threatnings, promises upon conditions of our doing & avoiding &c. The Gospel is a doctrine which always offereth and giveth, requiring on our behalf, not as of worthiness or as a cause but as a certificate unto us, & therefore under it is contained all the free and sweet promises of God: as I am the lord thy God &c.
> 
> In those that be of years of discretion, it requireth faith, not as a cause, but as an instrument whereby we our selves may be certain of our good husband Christ, and of his glory: and therefore when the conscience feeleth it self disquieted for fear of God’s judgment against sin, she may in no wise look upon the doctrine pertaining to the old man, but to the doctrine only that pertaineth to the new man, in it not looking for that which it requireth, that is Faith, because we never believe as we should: but only on it which it offereth, which it giveth that is, on God’s grace & eternal mercy and peace in Christ. So shall she be in quiet, when she looketh for it altogether out of herself in God’s mercy in Christ Jesus: in whose lap if she lay her head with saint John, then is she happy and shall find quietness in deed. ...
> 
> For more, see John Bradford on law and gospel.


Hi - I read the longer version on your blog, but I'm still unsettled with his description. Do you know if he maintained the 3 uses of the Law? And if he maintained the Moral Law as a rule of life for the believer? 
It also doesn't sound like he views the Law summary of the 10 Commandments as the "Holiness Standard" teaching us about God's character and righteousness.
He also speaks of a surety of salvation & a satisfied conscience in contrast to the teachings in the Westminster Standards that some may have a weak faith, or times without assurance, for example. 
Since I'm studying Antinomianism right now I'm probably overly sensitive to some of his wording sounding similar to some modern day Antinomians.
Thank you for your time. Please know I appreciate your posts very much.


----------



## Stillwaters (Jul 1, 2021)

P.S. I just found this on your Blog ==>

https://reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com/category/soteriology/antinomianism/

Very helpful. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 1, 2021)

Stillwaters said:


> Hi - I read the longer version on your blog, but I'm still unsettled with his description. Do you know if he maintained the 3 uses of the Law? And if he maintained the Moral Law as a rule of life for the believer?
> It also doesn't sound like he views the Law summary of the 10 Commandments as the "Holiness Standard" teaching us about God's character and righteousness.
> He also speaks of a surety of salvation & a satisfied conscience in contrast to the teachings in the Westminster Standards that some may have a weak faith, or times without assurance, for example.
> Since I'm studying Antinomianism right now I'm probably overly sensitive to some of his wording sounding similar to some modern day Antinomians.
> Thank you for your time. Please know I appreciate your posts very much.



In this extract, to use later terminology, at the start of the post he is referring to "the law" as a covenant of works, not as a rule of life. Later on, he acknowledges the use of the law as "to bridle and keep down the old Adam, to slay that Goliath". I also think that in the third paragraph he does recognise varying degrees of faith, though not with the clarity that you later find in the Westminster Standards.


----------



## Stillwaters (Jul 2, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> In this extract, to use later terminology, at the start of the post he is referring to "the law" as a covenant of works, not as a rule of life. Later on, he acknowledges the use of the law as "to bridle and keep down the old Adam, to slay that Goliath". I also think that in the third paragraph he does recognise varying degrees of faith, though not with the clarity that you later find in the Westminster Standards.


Hi - Thanks for your response. Regarding his statement about the use of the law as "to bridle and keep down the old Adam, to slay that Goliath". This is one of his statements that I had found most peculiar because it doesn't sound like "mortification of sin" & it doesn't sound like "progressive sanctification". What do you think he means?


----------

